# What breed of goat is this?



## CaliVanus (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------



## username taken (Jul 1, 2009)

Pygmy or Nigi or a cross of the two. Bear in mind I do not specialise in these breeds as we do not have them here in Australia, but I believe that colouration is found in both breeds, or at least crosses of them. She has a very dairy build so I would lean towards the Nigi side of the equation.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to BYH!    I'm no good at guessing breeds but I would agree that she certainly looks more on the dairy side.  

If she always has those airplane ears then she might have some Nubian or Alpine in her.... she does look smaller (although pictures can make it hard to see size) so I would certainly agree with the Nigerian Dwarf guess.


----------



## mully (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf mix to me.


----------



## KYBOY (Jul 5, 2009)

My mom keeps Nig dwarfs and that looks to be a cross..


----------

